# Religious Freedom or Murder?



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

Sounds like murder to me, what do you think?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The solution is obvious isn't it?

Build walls everywhere and make others pay for them.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

It's murder. What part of thou shall not kill don't they understand.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

God gave us the right for free will. Trying to beat someone to confess their sins doesn't allow for free will.

Without free will there would be no true love for one another or for us to truly love God. That church didn't get that message.

Sorry. didn't mean to turn this into a religious topic but that's how I see it.


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

It is clearly murder. However, as a seminary trained man, I must disagree slightly with FoolAmI in the answer, as to why. Man does have a free will. However that "will" only operates within the natural state and realm of of man, which is fallen; AKA sinful. Man can only operate as a "good" moral agent and within the perfect will of God, only after he/she is saved by grace, through faith in Jesus. Salvation is a gift bestowed by the Holy Spirit, not a decision by the free will of man. It's the Holy Spirit's opening of our total affections (eyes, ears, hearts, emotions, etc) to our sinful state, the holiness of God and our need for a Savior. When you are saved, God literally saves you FROM the bondage of your free will and thus from His wrath. This is murder not because beating the snot out of them does not take into account for free will, it's because these people do not understand or believe in the grace of God, and it's power to forgive through the working of the Holy Spirit (John 1:9-13).


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

IN order to be fair and honest you judge a faith by its founder..not its followers


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The one that used Simon Peter as the rock? Not to be confused with the Mystery Religion that used Simon Magnus as it's founder to deceive the world?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

murder no question about it.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> Sounds like murder to me, what do you think?


kind of a real late term abortion


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> IN order to be fair and honest you judge a faith by its founder..not its followers


so if the founder is ok and this is in accordance with his teachings then this is ok right? If your eye offended god pluck it out? glad you're no where near me


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> so if the founder is ok and this is in accordance with his teachings then this is ok right? If your eye offended god pluck it out? glad you're no where near me


I have to say this is the worse misquote i have seen in some time.... try rereading again


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Criminal homicide (manslaughter) should work. Would have to rank a notch above negligent homicide and one below murder. Least in God's Country.

PENAL CODE CHAPTER 19. CRIMINAL HOMICIDE


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> God gave us the right for free will. Trying to beat someone to confess their sins doesn't allow for free will.
> 
> Without free will there would be no true love for one another or for us to truly love God. That church didn't get that message.
> 
> Sorry. didn't mean to turn this into a religious topic but that's how I see it.


Thank you for your words, never apologize for bringing your faith into your post IF that is what you base your opinion on! Using religious beliefs to explain why you take a specific viewpoint can be educational!  Very uplifting post, with free will love exists I like it!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

So their religious belief trumped the right to life of the guy killed?
Sorry, it's manslaughter I think. 
Kinda like some other not to be named "religions", belief that you will convert or die. 
Sound familiar?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

What is the difference when a muzzy cuts a women head off no ones seems to care and Obama supports their right to do so. Mixed up world we live in.


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> What is the difference when a muzzy cuts a women head off no ones seems to care and Obama supports their right to do so. Mixed up world we live in.


Well they can't do that in American and they know it why? Cause CHRISTIAN LIVES MATTER here!


----------

